# Woodworking



## RWDitto

Need a little help, I make Country Pine furniture and some small pieces that I sell on ebay. Marketing is not one of my strong suites, I enjoy making. I am in need of marketing ideas, or maybe deciding that there is not a viable market for handmade woodworking any more. You can see the type furniture I am talking about by going to our farm page at - https://www.facebook.com/Heritage.Ways.Farm go to pictures and click on the Country Pine folder. Any imput would be appreciated. Are my prices too high? THANKS


----------



## TnMtngirl

Lovely furniture,will give you a like on FB.That way all my friends & family will see it,free advertising!


----------



## Chixarecute

RW, your furniture looks very well made. I think the prices are in line.

As to marketing, can you get some samples in a nearby country/gifts store? You might want to have an example of possible finishes/stains/paints so folks can "see" what the potential is. (Perhaps make a few custom display shelves for the owner in exchange for space?) 

Develop some nice business cards to display with your furniture. They don't have to be purchased, but should reflect your business name & image. (ie Don't use High Gloss, multi color for "Heritage Ways Custom Pine Furniture" cards. Think brown on ivory. Display the cards in a rustic holder...terra cotta pot or some such thing. 

Have a binder at the display, that shows your work, unfinished, and, if you have previous customers, include some finished photos, as well. Have to get the buyer to see the potential. Splurge on a fancy D ring binder, with the insert on the front and back covers (and edge), and develop your business card into that 8.5x11" front/back cover, as well. Do the edge insert, too, so that no matter how that binder is left laying around, your name & quality is proudly displayed (and won't get lost.)

As to your photos, an uncluttered, solid background that provides good contrast to your unfinished furniture would be helpful. Perhaps a hunter green sheet (or 2) tacked up behind would help display items better, rather than your workshop background, or a pale wall that isn't very different in tone that the unfinished wood. 

Nice furniture. Love the corner cabinet! (on the spindle bed, perhaps a second option, with a somewhat taller headboard?) 

Speaking of options, are you strictly country, or if someone wanted a piece you make in a somewhat different style, could you produce it? I love the book stand/end table, and a piece like that will fit just about anywhere in someone's home. But my home isn't deep country style. Just something to consider. You definitely want to be known for doing what you do well. A little diversity in style might bring additional customers.


----------



## carasel

a friend that sells home made soap told me about this site for my jewelry and glass pieces I make. Too much going on to get things set up for now. http://www.etsy.com/
It might be another outlet for you.
good luck!!


----------



## Maura

Not everyone is on facebook. Create a web site, i.e. www.heritagewaysfurniture.com On the home page have a photo of a beautiful piece of furniture and links to your other pages with photos as well as a page showing you making a piece of furniture start to finish. As chixrcute wrote, take care in setting up the shots. 

Find a store that sells fine furniture and talk to the manager. Let the store do the marketing.


----------



## Rohn

Furniture looks great. I also think you prices are good too. Marketing is not one of my strong points either. I think word of mouth is the best advertizement. If you had a place for a show room and ran a local add it might generate some business. Sorry I can't give you any better suggestions.
I enjoyed looking at you photos on face book. Hope you business takes off and you sell out.


----------



## Heritagefarm

RWDitto said:


> Need a little help, I make Country Pine furniture and some small pieces that I sell on ebay. Marketing is not one of my strong suites, I enjoy making. I am in need of marketing ideas, or maybe deciding that there is not a viable market for handmade woodworking any more. You can see the type furniture I am talking about by going to our farm page at - https://www.facebook.com/Heritage.Ways.Farm go to pictures and click on the Country Pine folder. Any imput would be appreciated. Are my prices too high? THANKS


The main problem I see is that your main marketing tool appears to be a facebook page. I also see some political statements on your page, which means you're already scaring some customers off. Politics is not a good thing to discuss with an average customer.
A good website is a key to success today. A good website is the thing that adds pow to your image. Being able to hand out business cards with a website address is a good thing to do. When customers only see a phone number, they get a little nervous and don't want to call. That and you simply don't have time to talk to each customer. Selling at someone else's store is a pretty good idea, though.


----------



## WJMartin

I live in an area with shops that are all " Made in Oklahoma" are very popular, I'm sure you have the same in your area. Take some of your stuff in and see what happens.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Nice looking furniture...What about setting up your wares at a flea market? I know in Ohio in Springfield, a couple times a year, there is a HUGE market where lots of folks bring mostly antiques, but I'd bet there are folks who would fall in love with your stuff if they could actually see it personally and touch it, and look at the joints, etc. I know I would never buy a piece of furniture unless I can actually see it in person. Maybe have some that are already finished, too. That way all those people who have lots of money in their pocket who are looking for furniture can take a piece home that day. Good luck.


----------



## RWDitto

Thanks for all of your ideas, and praises. Just looking for that needle in a haystack buyer, that needs a truckload of furniture and all I have to do is build and enjoy the craft and not the business end.


----------



## boiledfrog

My guess is your prices are too low. Can you even make minimum wage after you count all your time? Shipping items, picking up wood, cleaning the shop, fixing tools, and building? I found I'd work on a project for 6 hours and it would take me 12 more hours to sell it. I've tried high end, low end, art and craft shows, galleries, esty, my own web site, www.woodsongsfuhttp://woodsongsfurniture.comrniture.com $1000.00's of dollars and 1000's of hours and all I ended up with is a satisfying hobby. Good luck to you.


----------



## RWDitto

Dennis - You truly have an eye for the art of living, beautiful work, and have an abundance of natural talent. Thanks for sharing your site and story. If you check my farm page you will see that I sell portable chicken coops and a chicken plucker. I make more from coops and plucker than I ever did furniture.


----------



## stamphappy

Your chicken plucker is awesome! It doesn't dig into the skin at all? Not being familiar with a plucker, I have no idea. 

Your furniture is gorgeous and seems priced a bit low??? Don't forget about Etsy. I agree with another poster who said you may need to keep business separate from personal Facebook items; maybe a separate FB page for business? What about Craigslist? Craft fairs as well.


----------



## boiledfrog

I can see a plucker in my future. I've plucked one whole chicken by hand. Most of my work anymore is homestead related. Which could be a market for you. Bee hives, milking benches for goats, Scythe handles, rabbit hutches, etc. Right now, I'm working on a jig to shell corn. Good luck!


----------



## RWDitto

The plucker works without damaging the skin. When yall get ready for one just send me your email addy and I will send a Paypal invoice.
Thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Silverstar7337

RWDitto said:


> The plucker works without damaging the skin. When yall get ready for one just send me your email addy and I will send a Paypal invoice.
> Thanks for all the good advice.


I would really like to see your stuff!! I searched you on facebook and you were not found. The link at the top would not open either... Did you move? We are needing well made furniture and don't want to buy anything from a store. So hard to find! Hope your still at it!


----------



## RWDitto

The facebook link in my signature is still working. Or search HeritageWaysFarm.


----------



## pancho

RWDitto said:


> Need a little help, I make Country Pine furniture and some small pieces that I sell on ebay. Marketing is not one of my strong suites, I enjoy making. I am in need of marketing ideas, or maybe deciding that there is not a viable market for handmade woodworking any more. You can see the type furniture I am talking about by going to our farm page at - https://www.facebook.com/Heritage.Ways.Farm go to pictures and click on the Country Pine folder. Any imput would be appreciated. Are my prices too high? THANKS


What would be the price of a plucker shipped to 39073?
Thanks


----------

